# Pigeon trout



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

We are looking at a short backpacking/ camping/ trout fishing trip. I am wondering if the Pigeon will be worth fishing after last years fish kill. What do you think? Did anyone fish it last year after the disaster?


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

It may fish ok but alot of fish were killed and it may not be up to par yet!!(I personally dont think it may be worth hitting!)
The Sturgeon is not far away at all and might be an option. There is a campground on the river there as well!! The Ausable and Manistee rivers are another good option. But if you want to try the Pigeon,try it you never know!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Last time that dam washed out, it was several years before there was anything worth a hoot in it...


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

If the DNR isn't going to implement some temporary reduced bag limits to allow the population to recover then it might be wise for everyone to tread lightly on this fragile river and voluntarily limit their own personal harvest for a while.
Even if the fishing isn't that great you should still have an awesome time enjoying the hiking and camping- I'll still be back this summer regardless.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

fowl said:


> We are looking at a short backpacking/ camping/ trout fishing trip. I am wondering if the Pigeon will be worth fishing after last years fish kill. What do you think? Did anyone fish it last year after the disaster?


check your pm


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks for the info. It will probably be a few years to restore the fishery. I might still go to enjoy the hike.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

> If the DNR isn't going to implement some temporary reduced bag limits to allow the population to recover then it might be wise for everyone to tread lightly on this fragile river and voluntarily limit their own personal harvest for a while.
> Even if the fishing isn't that great you should still have an awesome time enjoying the hiking and camping- I'll still be back this summer regardless.


I agree.

Ray


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

The dam that blew out was way upstream almost to 32 on Sturgeon valley road. If you fish down toward 68 you should be fine. Thats lots of river miles for the sediment to carry from the dam.


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished the Pigeon last summer after the fish kill, didn't know about it at the time, and had little luck. Right below the dam too. It will be a while before I fish that section again I believe. Gonna try some different rivers this summer probally. 

We usually stay at Pickeral Lake campground, but I have heard that they closed that cg down? Does anyone know if there is any truth to this?


----------



## Redjay (Apr 9, 2008)

Pickerel Lake is still closed. Also, the river did not fish too bad at least in May


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Why did they close the campground? It was open last summer.


----------



## theozmeister (Apr 11, 2008)

are you referring to the pickerel lake campground on Walsh Trail? If so, it will been closed for I believe the third year in a row. Not quite sure as to why though. One of my favorite smalllakes to fish on a breezy afternoon when the lake I am on is too windy.


----------



## Redjay (Apr 9, 2008)

CHUCK n BUCK said:


> Why did they close the campground? It was open last summer.


 
Can't really tell without getting out of the truck and walking around but lots of topsoil piled up...alot of them sites needed some work anyhow and it is a pretty popular camping spot (even at 15 bones a night:SHOCKED

There's other decent spots near there that can be a little more secluded but the fishing on Pickerel itself is actually pretty good if you know what you're doing..


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Talked to a biologist on Saturday who said there was up to a 30% fish kill up to 18 miles from the dam. Thousands of fish killed.


----------



## YooperDude (Jul 16, 2009)

The DNR report I read indicated that three miles of the river were affected by the dam wash out. I fished the Pigeon at the tail end of this length in May and there are fish in there. The campground is closed due to a well water issue. Too much bacteria I think.


----------



## Echolalia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm unfamiliar with the area as well as the fish killing that occurred last year, and I've already planned a trip next week out at Aloha State park. Will the Pigeon just below Mullet lake be affected?


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

From M-68 down, you should be ok. But as you get close to the spreads, it turns into a rock bass and northern pike fishery. Of course, browns and steelhead will migrate through that warm water, but they won't stay there long.


----------

